# Spinning Wheel



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Went to the sheep and wool festival in Jefferson and took a wheel to see if it was real or a reproduction. It is old somewhere around 1900. Told it has a few problems but could be fixed. I am not sure I want to invest money in it and find I really just need to buy a new wheel.
I would like to try to learn to spin but also do not want to start out struggling with a bad wheel. Looking for suggestions from experienced spinners.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

What kind of wheel is your old one?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Leigh I have 7 wheels last count. A Pipy,a Peacock, Thumbelina upright, a Lendrum DT (newest) , an Indian Head on treadle sewing machine, and vintage Sifton Depression wheel, and now an electric Hansen Minispinner. I pretty well use the Hanson Mini Spinner and my Lendrum double treadle now. The Lendrum is made in Canada out of maple and is my real workhorse, my favorite of all of them. You get bang for your buck as it has many flyer heads and a Lazy Kate included. This is only my personal opinion and not meant to promote a sale.

There are many companies and people producing wheels now, too many to chose from these days! But I still have to give 2 thumbs up to Ashford for their Ashford Traditonal. They can be bought new or used and are tried and true. Be careful with the unknown antique varieties until you are more knowledgable, they can be difficult with their quirks, warps, and restoring can be expensive, even if they are being given away. Try and find someone with a wheel in your area to try first hand.... most spinners are only too happy to assist! Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Laurel Beale (Jan 17, 2014)

I had an antique wheel also and finally decided to spring for a new one. Probably would never equalled my new wheel and so the antique one has an honored place amongst my others.
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you buy a wheel that's factory made, and still in production, but used, you can save anywhere from 1/4 to half on the price, depending on the condition.

I'd recommend something like an Ashford. They have reasonable prices for a new wheel, which affects the price of a used one.

Try to find a spinner who wants a new wheel and is selling the wheel they've been using to help pay for the new one. If they've been using it, it's probably in good shape. Try to buy only from an active spinner. Try to get a chance to try the wheel before buying, and ask for a beginning spinning lesson before you buy. If you have a chance to learn a little and actually spin on the wheel, you'll have a much better idea about whether the wheel is worth the money to you. At _least_ treadle it for a bit!

The best thing would be to go to a fiber fair. That will give you a chance to see and use a wheel before you buy it. Anybody at a fair selling new wheels or even used wheels will be happy to help you learn enough to evaluate a wheel, and will let you try the wheels they have with them.

My highest recommendation would be for a double drive wheel that also has Scotch tension. They are the most versatile, and most of them can also be modified for a bobbin lead arrangement. If you can't find that, my second recommendation would be for a Scotch tension wheel. Also, do some research and find out if there are other heads, flyers, bobbins, etc., available for the wheel so you can do many things with it.

Also, ask yourself about what you want out of a wheel. I chose a Majacraft Rose because it's so easy to travel with, in addition to being very versatile. Traveling was the most important thing to me when I bought the wheel.

An antique wheel is more likely to be fragile and be missing parts. An experienced spinner can judge whether they want to spend the money on it, and how much help (and expense) it will need. You're not an experienced spinner, so it's a gamble I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

The wheel has no markings - told it is Scandinavian - thanks for all the comments -It is a really pretty wheel but think maybe it has seen better days for actual use.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

It was a fiber fair and I had Hans look at it. He has a store in Fond du Lac WI. He repairs wheels and has been for over 40 years. Very knowledgeable and very nice. He can fix but not sure of the cost and I am not sure I would be happy with just a fix. I think you have confirmed what I was thinking.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

I have three wheels, an Ashford traditional, two Ashford travellers, one a double treadle the other single treadle, and a Schacht Ladybug. I alternate between the Ashford double treadle traveller and the Ladybug. I, personally, think that the Schacht Ladybug is a better wheel than the Ashford. In Australia most wheels have been the Ashford because they are made in New Zealand, an outer suburb of Australia. Sorry Kiwi cousins but I could not resist the joke there, I know you will understand. Hey, how many Kiwis now live over here. But I find the Schacht easier to take with me as it is more compact, and then there is the side-kick model which is even easier to take in a small car. I find that the Schacht is so much easier to adjust the tension. Different thickness of yarn need different tensions, although a lot of spinners only spin with one tension. 

The Ashford traveller is a lot more travel friendly than the traditional, although a lot of people love the look of the traditional.

I see you live in Wales, WI. Is that an American address? You have access to so many different brands and types of wheels over there. Many of these wheels are so expensive over here in Oz because of the shipping costs. My Ladybug cost me over $800 two years ago. The Ashford traveller is just over $500. In Oz you can pick up second hand Ashford traditionals for under $100 and the traveller for under $200. Ebay has them listed for sale. Have you thought of checking Ebay for a second hand wheel.

But, if you are undecided, I would check out shops that sell wheels or better still a local spinning group or guild and ask the spinners for their opinions, you could also try out a few different types of wheels. What suits one person does not always suit another. Interweave magazine Spin-Off lists the names, addresses and phone numbers of local guilds. Spin-off should be available in your local newsagent or you can check the Interweave website.

Some of the older, antique wheels are more difficult to use than the modern wheel. You have to actually sit down and try a wheel to see if it spins smoothly.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

WI stands for Wisconsin, and it's in the United States.

I think it's funny that you consider New Zealand to be a suburb of Australia!

Can your Ladybug do bobbin lead in addition to double drive and Scotch tension? That's a huge advantage, if it can. I had a Matchless, right before they came out with double treadles, so it was a single treadle wheel. It was a fabulous wheel! I bought a Majacraft Suzi to replace it because I want to travel with it all the time, and the Suzi traveled well.

If you're learning to spin on a wheel, _tension is the most important thing._ There's an article about adjusting the tension in the latest issue of Spin Off. I just got my copy last week, so it's the Fall 2014 issue.

For a new spinner, this info is worth it's weight in gold. The right tension can make the wheel do almost everything, and make learning _SO_ easy! Or, if adjusted wrong, can make it almost or even completely impossible to spin.

When set properly, almost all you have to do is keep the fiber supply available, and let the wheel spin it.

I strongly recommend that if you are learning on a wheel, you should get and read this article!


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks again for the information. Will look into the magazine issue.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If the wheel is adjusted right, almost all you have to do is treadle and hold the fiber supply where it can get at it, and it will do the rest.

If that's not what's happening, it's adjusted wrong. 

If you're having trouble learning, the wheel is adjusted wrong.

And a perfect setting for one fiber supply is not always right for a different fiber. Every time you change fiber supply, you have to readjust the wheel.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

lostarts said:


> WI stands for Wisconsin, and it's in the United States.
> 
> I think it's funny that you consider New Zealand to be a suburb of Australia!
> 
> ...


Yes, they call it the three wheels in one. Youtube has videos on the ladybug as well as the sidekick. Not sure if this link will come through.






also






there are other videos listed down the right hand side of the screen.

I will have a look at the Fall issue of Spin off. I cancelled my subscription a couple of years ago, a question of being able to afford it. I have a lot of back issues, dating back to the 1990 s. Th spinning club I belonged to was throwing them out, they had thrown so many out in the bin before I saw what they were doing. Some members questioned why I wanted copies of old magazines, saying there were no use as they were so old. I just replied "old yes, but so full of information". Unfortunately I no longer go to the spinning club, so many members quit when the founder died. We went from having 40 members at each meeting every second Thursday to only having 6 or 7 turn up. Once we were a hive of activity, with up to 40 wheels whirring and some times more if we have visitors, to having only 4 wheels whirring. We had several new members, some of whom did not spin and one did not knit but they managed to take over the club and the old members just stopped coming. The whole atmosphere changed and it was no longer a pleasant outing. Once I just could not contemplate not going to the club, and four of us would often stay behind in the hall for up to two hours after the others had gone. But when the new ladies came I would leave early and finally I stopped coming because I just did not enjoy it anymore.

Regarding spinning, I find that fibre preparation is important. I always wash my fleece before I spin. I find that the grease is sometimes trapped in the twist if you spin unwashed fleece. I also comb the washed fleece, using English combs. Sometimes if I have a fleece that is a newly shorn fleece and from a rugged sheep I will just flick card the ends. I do not like drum carders as I do not think they remove all the debris, as do the wool combs. Drum carders are not as portable as the combs, they are more expensive than the combs and they drum carder is a real pain to clean. I have seen some people wreck a drum carder by using greasy wool and putting too much fleece on the draw in table. The club had a drum carder ruined in this manner by someone who did not know what they were doing but would not listed to others who were trying to guide her. An expensive exercise. Yes, she was one of the new ladies who thought it her mission in life to tell everyone that they were doing everything incorrectly. The new ladies were all friends and had belonged to another social club together, not sure what type of club.

But, spinning is such fun, so addictive and so relaxing. I have one spinning wheel set up in the dining room, another in the study and the two others in the outside room. I am tempted to put one on the front verandah but I am frightened it may walk, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I bought my first used Ashford Wheel at a festival in Indiana over 15 years ago. I was extremely lucky. I walked into the first building and a Lady was sitting in 1800's garb with an Ashford traditional and I said, "I have always wanted to learn to spin". She sat me down and in 5 minutes I was spinning. Then I said I guess I need a set of carders and she sent me to another tent and there was a lady with a modern traveler type wheel and she sat me down and I couldn't get the hang of that wheel at all, but I bought the carders. Then she sent me to another building where she said a woman was selling wheels and that is where I bought my used Ashford traditional. The traditional wheel was barely broken in - the lady who was selling it just wanted a different wheel once she learned to spin. Then just 3 years ago a neighbor bought an antique wheel at an antique mall and paid $40. All it needed was the drive band which I fixed for them for free. They just wanted it for "show". Well, they were going to move and I asked if they wanted to sell the wheel and so I got it for $40. It is from the early 1900's and I do some reenacting so it fits perfectly because the Ashford has some plastic parts. Then a year ago a friend asked me if I knew anyone who wanted to buy a wheel and it turned out to be an Ashford made in the 70's. I bought it for $100. So I now have 3 wheels. They are all traditional. I love them all. 
The nice thing about the Ashford is that you can turn your traditional from a scotch tension into a double drive if you so desire and have the money. Also since they still are still in production you can buy repair pieces. 

There is nothing like spinning your own wool to give you the satisfaction of knowing you made it yourself. 

Enjoy!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have an old ashford also. 1900's. I love my wheel. It was a gift from a dear friend and we put all new parts on it and I use it every day I spin. I love old red. She is the best. I think for your first wheel you should put the money into the old one. Do you know what a new would costs maybe the old one would be half of a new one. Now What happens if spinning is not for you now you have put more money in a new one and are stuck with it. Selling a new might be harder at the prices some one has to pay. Are the parts available on line I'm thinking you could get the parts and work on it your self.


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

There are no markings on wheel - the wheel is not warped but there is a crack - he said it could be glued - it would need a piece made for the one side as there is a piece missing - some play in the wheel - could be tightened - it is a double drive but needs a belt made - I have tried to spin on a Kromski Minstrel wheel and did seem to like it - any experience using that wheel?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> It was a fiber fair and I had Hans look at it. He has a store in Fond du Lac WI. He repairs wheels and has been for over 40 years. Very knowledgeable and very nice. He can fix but not sure of the cost and I am not sure I would be happy with just a fix. I think you have confirmed what I was thinking.


if he fixed it good as new then that would be great 

I had a chance to buy a knitting machine for $25.00 but I got a feeling that it wasn't all there.. the guy selling it didn't know much about it.. so I left it..  I wish I had gone back to get it.. I was down to working 2 days a week and although I had the money I just didn't want to take a chance of blowing it on something that would need a few $100.00 more to get it in working order. The best thing about your spinning wheel is that it would make a great decoration in the corner of your room


----------



## EweLaLa (Jun 12, 2014)

If there is a local spinning club or yarn shop you can go to that does spinning the group will give you so much help and information. I live in a very small town and there is a Spinners and Weavers Guild. They are mostly interested in weaving, they meet once a week, one week a month is for spinning. They invited me to attend once a month free. Then a yarn shop opened and I go there every Thursday just to spin. These ladies have helped several gals find, repair or adjust used spinning wheels and learn how to use them. Next Thursday I will learn long draw!

This group is very interested in keeping spinning and weaving alive.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Ronie said:


> if he fixed it good as new then that would be great
> 
> I had a chance to buy a knitting machine for $25.00 but I got a feeling that it wasn't all there.. the guy selling it didn't know much about it.. so I left it..  I wish I had gone back to get it.. I was down to working 2 days a week and although I had the money I just didn't want to take a chance of blowing it on something that would need a few $100.00 more to get it in working order. The best thing about your spinning wheel is that it would make a great decoration in the corner of your room


A spinning wheel is a lot easier to use than a knitting machine. I gave my knitting machine away a couple of months ago, I found it easier to knit the old fashioned way, even though it takes longer. You cannot sit and watch the TV and use a knitting machine, nor can you take it with you when you go out. Believe me I did try, but the clack, clack, clack noise it made upset my son, he suffers from a degree of autism.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I have an old ashford also. 1900's. I love my wheel. It was a gift from a dear friend and we put all new parts on it and I use it every day I spin. I love old red. She is the best. I think for your first wheel you should put the money into the old one. Do you know what a new would costs maybe the old one would be half of a new one. Now What happens if spinning is not for you now you have put more money in a new one and are stuck with it. Selling a new might be harder at the prices some one has to pay. Are the parts available on line I'm thinking you could get the parts and work on it your self.


Ashford began manufacturing wheels in 1934, during the depression.
There history is outlined here, if you are interested.

http://www.ashford.co.nz/newsite/site-pages/history


----------



## Arleen Wetmore (Mar 12, 2012)

I have four wheels. I would get the old wheel repaired and spin on it for a while. This will you time to explore different wheels. You may find a used wheel you like.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

I think you are thinking you should just buy a new wheel. That would be my advice. Someone above posted that you can get a good used one - that does not mean an old one - for a good price and still get a good wheel.

Used :thumbup: and Old :thumbdown: are two different animals.


----------



## RuthEllen (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree with the majority of comments. I tried different wheels but the Ashford Traditional is the best beginners wheel. My friend had another wheel and was in tears trying to spin. I put her on my traditional and she wAs spinning that afternoon. 

I now have three wheels and though I love each and everyone one, the Traditional is still the easiest. RuthEllen


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks - a little nervous about purchasing used, old as I have never spun and do not know what to look for -thanks for your greatly appreciated help and information - love this site, everyone really does try to help others


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Leigh09 said:


> Thanks - a little nervous about purchasing used, old as I have never spun and do not know what to look for -thanks for your greatly appreciated help and information - love this site, everyone really does try to help others


Try to buy a relatively new wheel that's owned by an individual that's local.

Ask them to give you a spinning lesson before buying. Then, you can spin on the wheel, you'll have some idea of what you're doing, you'll have certainty that you _can_ spin, that you can do it on _that_ wheel, and you'll have a demo that the wheel works.

If it's a wheel that's currently in production, you can see what dealers are charging for it new, and you'll know if you're paying a fair price.

That's a winning situation for everyone concerned.

Look on the internet. There are websites that set up trades for spinning and weaving equipment.

Or find a company like Woodland Woolworks. They're out of business now, but they accepted used wheels as trade-ins for new wheels. A company like that has their reputation at stake. They know enough about wheels to be able to describe it accurately, and they're also good judges of the condition. They know the difference between a wheel that has some dents and scratches, and a wheel that's been knocked out of alignment.

Look up Susan's Fiber Shop and send Susan an email and ask if she has any used wheels. I've dealt with her enough to know that she knows spinning wheels and deals fairly with people. I would not worry about buying a used spinning wheel from her over the phone or the internet. If you're nearby, she'll probably throw in a spinning lesson.

I've seen lots of older wheels on ebay that are owned by people who are sure that those wheels work, but they don't know anything about spinning and, to prove it, the wheels are assembled wrong. Do not ever buy a wheel from someone like this!


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a Baynes Standard Scotch Tension Wheel - Singel Treadle, which is wonderful to learn on, small footprint so it doesn't take up much space when traveling, and has a 3 bobbin lazy kate as part of the wheel. This is one less thing to carry when you need to ply. As I do alot of Pioneer re-inacting I take mine in the car alot. It's very reasonably priced around $345.00 unfinished, $407 clear finish, $422.00 medium dark stained for the single treadle, which includes shipping to your address. Just look up Baynes Spinning Wheels or https://www.spinning.co.nz/cms/
It's a kit that's easily assembled in 30 minutes or so. I got mine with the medium dark stain/finish and have used it for 11 years and it still looks almost new. 
I also own a spindolyn which is fun to spin on, about $50.00. Check them out on the Internet.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I love all the information everyone has given. I, too, have been wanting to buy a spinning wheel, but didn't know which one to get. But can anyone tell me if there is somewhere in Canada that I can get one from?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Lendrum wheels are made in Canada. I had one made for me, and had it imported from there.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

TabathaJoy said:


> I love all the information everyone has given. I, too, have been wanting to buy a spinning wheel, but didn't know which one to get. But can anyone tell me if there is somewhere in Canada that I can get one from?


You can find many wheels here including the Lendrum, service is great as well as shipping is fast!

http://www.shuttleworks.com/


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

TabathaJoy said:


> I love all the information everyone has given. I, too, have been wanting to buy a spinning wheel, but didn't know which one to get. But can anyone tell me if there is somewhere in Canada that I can get one from?


Harmonique Fibre Arts Supply Inc. is the Canadian Wholesale distributor for Ashford Handicrafts of New Zealand, makers of quality, reliable and durable wooden textile equipment.

Also check out

http://www.woolery.com/Store/pc/Lendrum-Spinning-Wheels-c28.htm


----------

